# Monter automatiquement un disque réseau au démarrage...



## bluheim (21 Octobre 2004)

Comment réalise-t'on cette manip pourtant fondamentale avec MacOSX ? Je n'ai trouvé nul part...


----------



## bluheim (21 Octobre 2004)

Je ferme, la question a été posée quelques minutes avant moi par Bishamon...


----------



## manu_blaz (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

apparemment, cette aplication effectue cette tâche :
http://telecharger.01net.com/mac/Utilitaire/classement/new_index.html

Bon courage


----------



## Bishamon (21 Octobre 2004)

Faut une appli pour faire ca? Non serieux, j'hallucine, j'espere quand meme que c'est prevu dans OS X de pouvoir monter une partition distantes, c'est quand meme la base d'une mise en reseau!!!


----------



## bluheim (21 Octobre 2004)

Oui, je suis un peu d'accord avec toi là, je ne vois aucune raison pour que ça ne soit pas un feature standard...


----------



## Bishamon (21 Octobre 2004)

Ben oui, j'ai du mal à croire que ca puisse pas ce faire en natif, Linux sait le faire, OS X dérive de Linux, ca doit forcement etre possible!!!


----------



## flakk (21 Octobre 2004)

effectivement.. c'est jouable directement...
je n'ai pas essayé sous OSX.. je vais tester ce soir..
a priori, le plus simple est de rajouter une entrée dans fstab concernant ce disque NFS...
et de monter le disque dès qu'on en a besoin.
si on veut le monter au boot, c'est dans les scripts d'init que ca se passe... mais pour la sortie de veille je ne sais pas.

(enfin ca, c'est sous linux.. ca a pas l'air pareil sous OSX.. vu que mon fstab est vide...)


----------



## Bishamon (22 Octobre 2004)

UP,  ca marche pas, le programmes marche pas, et je trouve pas de possibilité pour que Panther le fasse, please help me!!!
Y a pas un admin reseau par ici??? COmment font les entreprise sous Mac pour monter le disque distant???


----------



## flakk (22 Octobre 2004)

c'est quoi ton volume distant ? il faut plus de détails...
du nfs ? du samba ?

pour du nfs, voici un exemple de commande de montage (dans un terminal):
mount -t nfs -o rsize=1024,wsize=1024 10.0.0.1:/volume/distant /point/de/montage/local

explication :
-t nfs : type nfs..
-p rsize,wsize : des options de taille de buffers (multiples de 1024, optionnel)
vient ensuite l'ip de l'hote distant et le chemin vers le répertoire à monter.
enfin, l'endroit ou on insère (terminologie exacte : on monte) le répertoire rézo dans l'arborescence locale.
suivant mon exemple, le disque réseau sera donc visible dans du sambale rep /point/de/montage/local/

cette méthode manuelle est automatisable en mettant toutes ces info dans le fichier fstab et laisser l'automount se démerder.

Pour du samba, c'est du même style..
http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/smbmount.8.html

Pour plus d'infos, il existe des milliers de how-to sur le sujet, et c'est d'ailleurs par la que tu aurais du commencer...


ceci dit, il doit exister des moyens de le faire via le GUI d'osx.. mais ca c'est typiquement le genre de trucs ou tu y gagne à le faire à la main via le terminal...


----------



## Bishamon (22 Octobre 2004)

C'est du samba, partager par un serveur Linux sous Mandrake 10.0!!!
Merci pour la réponse, je vais jeter un oeil la dessus, je vous tiens au courant!!!


----------



## flakk (22 Octobre 2004)

essaye  ca:
mount -t smbfs //[workgroup;][user[: password]@]server[/share] path

[..] = optionnel


----------



## kaviar (22 Octobre 2004)

Personnellement, dans "Préférences Système" -> "Comptes" -> "Démarrage" j'ai mis les serveurs sur lesquels je me connecte et au démarrage tout monte sans problème !!!! Ou bien alors j'ai pas bien compris la question ??


----------



## matthias49 (29 Mars 2011)

Alternativement, monter le disque une première fois puis en créer un alias sur le bureau. 
Au prochain démarrage, il suffira d'ouvrir cet alias pour monter vite-fait le disque en question.


----------

